# Bank Rod Holder Idea



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

What do you all think about this, im going to talk to my dads boss tonight about possibly making me one as a prototype:

1/4" steel roundbar stock 10-14" long (possibly longer or shorter).

1/4" steel plate cut and drilled to dimensions.

weld the plat to the top of the steel roundbar stock to provide a flat base and use left over plate to make gussets to reinforce the top plate.

use scotty rodholder
http://www.scotty.com/marine/products/product/rodholders/baitcaster.html

bolt to plate and sharpen bottom steel roundbar to go in the ground.

would have adjustablility and versatility and would be way better than bank sticks or any other bank rod holder out there. what do u all think?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Sounds like it would work pretty decent...A guys I know that does alot of welding work fabricated a pretty cool rod holder idea a while back...Its all metal, 2in pipe welded to a triangle shape piece of metal, Then a piece of metal rod with a triangle shape welded to it, drill a hole in both triangle pieces, and put a bolt thru, these are really awsome rod holders and they are extremely heavy duty...I believe his handle on here is beerbatter but not for sure, I will try to get a picture for ya...


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

It will work. I made some similar and they work great escpecially in hard, rocky ground.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Might want to put a few lil triangle gussets near the pointed end,
otherwise your rod holder might tend to spin around.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks creekcrawler, def great idea, yeah it probally would spin around some, should beable to put a triangle gusset on there to keep it from doing that, thanks again, once i talk to my dads boss who has all the equip to build these ill get some pics of the material/sizes/cost/work pics and post a tutorial for people if they wanna do these there selves.


----------



## barefoot boy (Mar 7, 2005)

I made some rod holders several years back out of some 1/4" round rod. I settled on a shape that would hold the rods pretty straight up, and used a piece of a bicycle inner tube to prop against the rod butt. i bent the rod around a 1-1/2" solid round bar, and then bent the rounded part 90 degrees to the two long legs of the bar. Then I bent the two legs about 15 degrees to achieve the final shape. I, then, sharpened the points of the two legs. With this method, it will hold any type of rod butt securely. The inner tube will slide up and down the two prongs of the rod holder allowing it to be custom fit to the particular rod. 
For extremely hard ground, or a concrete pier, I also made a board out of ply wood, wide enough to hold two of these holders side by side. I added two 2X4 blocks, one to each side, to accept the rods. The board is about 20" x 15", with a carry handle cut in the front. To secure the rods, I carry a two gallon plastic bucket. At the fishing site, I fill the bucket with water and place it on the board. I have yet to find a fish that can tip this setup over. I'm not sure where they are at, right now, as much of my stuff is in storage, but when I find them I'll post a pic. It is much harder to describe, than to build.


----------

